# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## pheertjee

hoi hoi,

ik heb sinds gister allemaal bruine afscheiding..
ik weet niet wat het is!!! en ik ben nog nooit ongesteld geworden, dus oud bloed kan het niet zijn (denk ik) 

HELP MIJ !!! 




xx

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi pheertjee,

Geen paniek. Dit is heel normaal. Afscheiding bestaat uit allerlei materiaal. Namelijk opgebouwd baarmoederslijmvlies, gewoon slijm wat geproduceerd word en bloed dat daarbij vrijkomt.

De eerste paar keer, en dat kan echt wel een jaar duren, is het niet gelijk alleen maar rood gekleurde afscheiding. En ook later komen de "bruine-dagen"nog wel eens terug.
Dus wees gerustgesteld, en praat er over met je moeder. Zij is tenslotte ook jong geweest. Natuurlijk kan je ook de huisarts vragen, maar dat is natuurlijk veel onpersoonlijker.
Veel succes. Willemien

----------


## pheertjee

Heeel erg bedankt! 
Xoxoxo

----------

